# homebirth but not planning on having birthing pool



## MadamRose

I am hoping for a homebirth. I will be in my bath for some of it if i feel i want to be, but dont want baby in the water so am not having a birthing pool. Anyone else wanting or had a home birth but not with birthing pool?


----------



## Pops

We are having a pool but 3 of my friends (two of whom are on here and am sure will come along and tell you themselves!) had their babies at home but didn't deliver in the pool.

I know my friend who lives round the corner said she just didn't have the room for a pool but wasn't giving up on her HB and had him on her bed :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

We had a pool but I use it to labour and got out to birth - that was always my intention although at one point towards the end of my labour, I thought I might stay in the pool.....mainly because it was so bloomin' nice! :lol: 

I personally couldnt have managed just with my bath as I really wanted to wallow! I could swing my hips about when the surges got where they felt to be squeezing them which I found helpful to focus on. I was so enormous there was no chance of swinging the plug let alone my hips if I'd got in my bath!

I think one of the main reasons women chose to have their babies at home is because you have the option of a pool and its guaranteed to be available at any point should you want it.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Pops said:


> I know my friend who lives round the corner said she just didn't have the room for a pool but wasn't giving up on her HB and had him on her bed :cloud9:
> 
> xxx

I have to say I LOVE the idea of having your baby on your own bed. For most people it's where your hubby or partner '_gave_' you your baby and seems a beautiful and logical place to finish the whole cycle and 'give' _him _your baby :cloud9:


----------



## mumof1+1

I'm hoping for a home birth too. I simply don't have room in my flat for a pool but to be honest, I was 100% on dry land with my first, well, until my waters broke haha so it never even entered my head about a pool and automatically declined when asked.

I told my MW if i wanted any water for any reason i'd get in the bath where I was immediately told I cant have the baby in the bath anyway so that put paid to that idea if i had wanted to lol.

I have every intention of having my baby on my bed too, i have prepped it ready just to work out about towels and things like that.....feels like there is so much to take into consideration xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i never wanted the baby in the bath, but just if i want to be comfy, i like the feeling of being in the bath normally. Im so hoping things go to plan. Is there any good places to get information on what items you need for a homebirth, like how many towels sheets etc.


----------



## milkmachine

Mervs Mum said:


> Pops said:
> 
> 
> I know my friend who lives round the corner said she just didn't have the room for a pool but wasn't giving up on her HB and had him on her bed :cloud9:
> 
> xxx
> 
> I have to say I LOVE the idea of having your baby on your own bed. For most people it's where your hubby or partner '_gave_' you your baby and seems a beautiful and logical place to finish the whole cycle and 'give' _him _your baby :cloud9:Click to expand...

id like to have my baby on my bed but i have recently spent ALOT of money on nice sheets....... lol! super king sheets are not cheap id be so worried about ruining them!


----------



## Mervs Mum

My tip for those planning on having their babes on their beds is this:

when your labour starts, strip your bed linen and put a clean sheet on, then a plastic sheet of some kind, then another sheet on top of that. then your fresh bedding on your duvet, pillows or what ever. then when you are ready you can remove the duvet or top covers, have your baby and then when you're ready someone can easily and quicly remove the top sheet and plastic sheet to reveal a clean one and you are in your fresh bed ready to really relax and appreciate how good it is to be at home :)


----------



## MadamRose

thanks thats a very good idea, im thinking either in my bed. or in my living room as they are the too most comfy places in my house


----------



## Mervs Mum

heres a great site for reference 

https://www.homebirth.org.uk/


----------



## Mervs Mum

we bought 3 cheap shower curtains and a couple of fleece throws from Ikea which came to about £6 in total. they were for the sitting room floor or sofa if I chose to be there at all. we didnt use them in the end. We borrowed a tonne of towels in case I wanted to get in and out the pool and I used 2/3 max and one for the baby. it's surprising how little mess there is TBH. the MWs bring the big incontinence pads and put them where ever you sit or stand and they soak a litre of fluid :)


----------



## MadamRose

thanks for the website and info Mervs Mum 
very useful information. Im guessing the midwives will inform you before hand what they bring with them


----------



## mumof1+1

Mervs Mum said:


> My tip for those planning on having their babes on their beds is this:
> 
> when your labour starts, strip your bed linen and put a clean sheet on, then a plastic sheet of some kind, then another sheet on top of that. then your fresh bedding on your duvet, pillows or what ever. then when you are ready you can remove the duvet or top covers, have your baby and then when you're ready someone can easily and quicly remove the top sheet and plastic sheet to reveal a clean one and you are in your fresh bed ready to really relax and appreciate how good it is to be at home :)

Id never given this a thought....thank you soooo much for that idea.... i will change it around and put a clean sheet underneath the waterproof sheet next time i change the bed :thumbup: 

Im worried about how many towels im going to need too and also what sizes of towels... obviously baby needs one so that would have to be smaller but will i need any for me labouring other than the bath afterwards??

Gosh, so much to sort lol:wacko:

Editted to add: Wow i didnt think the MW's would really bring that much, just the essentials but thats very good of them if they bring big pads like that, that'll sure help protect my bed a little more if my waters go last minute again.

Your information is very greatful Mervs Mum, thank you very much :) xxxx


----------



## MadamRose

Yes i agree there is alot to sort out, and even being 25 weeks thats why i want to start doing it all early so i feel prepared and dont worry as i get closer to the day


----------



## milkmachine

you can get inco bed pads from boots £2.99 for a ten pack too :D


----------



## MadamRose

Very good idea milk will look into them :D, incase you need them in early labour before MW gets there


----------



## milkmachine

im taping them up and putting them under my sheet, waters are not aloud to go on my bed lol!!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

You will usually be given a 'birth pack' at about 37 weeks with them in there :) I pinched one out of the bag to put on my matress in case my waters went while in bed. They did this time just as they had the previous time!

There really isnt a huge amount to sort out for a HB. In fact I think Milkmachine already had everything she needs now since that book turned up, right M? :winkwink:


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks for the advice. I will ask my midwife to start whatever process she has to at the 28 week appointment. Just might have to be a little forceful :D


----------



## mumof1+1

Your MW will fill in the relevant paperwork at your 28 week appointment and then she will come and see you at 37 weeks, that is what I got told anyway so it shouldn't be any different for you I wouldn't think.

Think I may buy a pack of inco pads anyway, what harm can it do to keep the bed protected from other accidents after baby has been born if that overnight pad leaks..... xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

I picked some up in Boots by accident thinking they were maternity 'pads' so rather than take them back I had one to sit on in the car and sleep on etc. for a couple of quid they dont go a miss :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

I had my daughter on my bed, I didn't buy/hire a birth pool due to lack of funds...however the birth was still less painful than I expected - combo of hypnobirthing techniques and being relaxed. 
I put old bed linen on the bed incase I wanted a lie down at some point, and then when delivery got closer (i.e I lay on the bed and decided I wasnt movin) the midwife and doula put plastic sheeting over the top of it...and the midwife put absorbant pads down too. 
Nothing got on the bed so I didnt have to change the sheets until the day after, I could just hop into bed :)


----------



## milkmachine

Mervs Mum said:


> You will usually be given a 'birth pack' at about 37 weeks with them in there :) I pinched one out of the bag to put on my matress in case my waters went while in bed. They did this time just as they had the previous time!
> 
> There really isnt a huge amount to sort out for a HB. In fact I think Milkmachine already had everything she needs now since that book turned up, right M? :winkwink:

:thumbup:


----------



## JenStar1976

At about 30 weeks I put a waterproof mattress protector on my bed - we have a fairly new memory foam mattress which cost us a bomb, so I didn't want it ruined if my waters went on it. That's a brilliant tip though, Mervs Mum, re the layers of sheets! 

I don't think my midwives bought anything with them, it was up to me to provide everything, although they did have some of those small disposable sheet things, and they left a pack of them by mistake - came in handy for the nights following the birth when I was still, erm, leaking! x


----------



## milkmachine

Mervs Mum said:


> I picked some up in Boots by accident thinking they were maternity 'pads' so rather than take them back I had one to sit on in the car and sleep on etc. for a couple of quid they dont go a miss :)

apparently if your waters go in the car you can never clean it up properly lol i have a friend who had to buy new back seats!! inco pads are a good thing


----------



## nikki-lou25

I've still got a massive stash of them pads that they left when I had Aimee. She left me a pile so I could put them under me in bed while still bleeding.


----------



## MadamRose

mumof1+1 said:


> Your MW will fill in the relevant paperwork at your 28 week appointment and then she will come and see you at 37 weeks, that is what I got told anyway so it shouldn't be any different for you I wouldn't think.
> 
> Think I may buy a pack of inco pads anyway, what harm can it do to keep the bed protected from other accidents after baby has been born if that
> And will it be my midwife that sees me or could it be anyone from my local area at 37 weeks? i know it could be a diffrent one for birth
> 
> overnight pad leaks..... xxx

Yes defo gonna get some anyway, incase they did break in bed, as some peoples waters break early anyway, and yes i may also leak after birth :blush:
Will it be my midwife that does the 37 week visit or can it be any midwife from local area? as i know it may very well be diffrent one for the birth



nikki-lou25 said:


> I had my daughter on my bed, I didn't buy/hire a birth pool due to lack of funds...however the birth was still less painful than I expected - combo of hypnobirthing techniques and being relaxed.
> I put old bed linen on the bed incase I wanted a lie down at some point, and then when delivery got closer (i.e I lay on the bed and decided I wasnt movin) the midwife and doula put plastic sheeting over the top of it...and the midwife put absorbant pads down too.
> Nothing got on the bed so I didnt have to change the sheets until the day after, I could just hop into bed :)

I thought it would be really messy and wasnt sure about doing it on the bed but this makes it seem a possibility thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Mervs Mum

milkmachine said:


> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> I picked some up in Boots by accident thinking they were maternity 'pads' so rather than take them back I had one to sit on in the car and sleep on etc. for a couple of quid they dont go a miss :)
> 
> apparently if your waters go in the car you can never clean it up properly lol i have a friend who had to buy new back seats!! inco pads are a good thingClick to expand...

:lol: with Hebe mine started in bed and gushed all the way to the birth centre....then as i got out the car the went with a vengeance! Just missed the seat!


----------



## nikki-lou25

There was no mess hun, not a spot of blood or any other bodily fluid in sight! My hubby was shocked, we've just been talkin about it actually. He said there seemed to be a lot of blood but they had it all "contained" in the inco pads.


----------



## MadamRose

Ok i think i will still put old sheets down just incase, but the bed may now be a serious possiblity as i love my home comforms, and then im on same floor as the toilet ect as my stairs are so steep everyone complains about them so wouldnt be nice to walk up in labour. and then i dont have to move once LO is here i can just stay on bed and fed her, and then clean up and stay in our room :D
I am so excited about the though of it all. Aimee is very cute BTW :D


----------



## Mervs Mum

^^^^^agreed! There was nothing to clean up at ours only the pool to sort out. even the double sheet trick wasnt needed for me (I was on the bed for an hour just before I got up and moved to the birth stool in the dining room) so we got in lovely clean sheets then had a second clean sheet a few days later! :lol:


----------



## MadamRose

Very useful info. What makes people think its all so messy as i know i though it was :lol:
Glad its not as like my bed


----------



## mumof1+1

Due#1-2010 said:


> Will it be my midwife that does the 37 week visit or can it be any midwife from local area? as i know it may very well be diffrent one for the birth

I'm not 100% sure on that one but I have an appt with MW next week, if I see mine before you see your's i'll ask and report back to you on here hun xx


----------



## cupcake23

Due#1-2010 said:


> I am hoping for a homebirth. I will be in my bath for some of it if i feel i want to be, but dont want baby in the water so am not having a birthing pool. Anyone else wanting or had a home birth but not with birthing pool?

I did... I didn't want to spend the money on a pool so ended up just using my bath at the end of my labour and got out when I was pushing.

I had been standing in one spot for 4 hours, I was happy to stay there but I kinda flipped and wanted to know how far I was so after I was examined I tried to have a lie down but I couldn't stay still so my midwife at this point suggested having a warm bath with clary sage, it did the trick cos approx 40 mins later I had my baby.


----------



## MadamRose

Thanks hun, just wondered really as its nice to be prepare i know its early but i like things to get sorted early


----------



## MadamRose

cupcake23 said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> I am hoping for a homebirth. I will be in my bath for some of it if i feel i want to be, but dont want baby in the water so am not having a birthing pool. Anyone else wanting or had a home birth but not with birthing pool?
> 
> I did... I didn't want to spend the money on a pool so ended up just using my bath at the end of my labour and got out when I was pushing.
> 
> I had been standing in one spot for 4 hours, I was happy to stay there but I kinda flipped and wanted to know how far I was so after I was examined I tried to have a lie down but I couldn't stay still so my midwife at this point suggested having a warm bath with clary sage, it did the trick cos approx 40 mins later I had my baby.Click to expand...

thanks very good to know


----------



## nikki-lou25

Stairs are very good for getting things moving if it stalls. My labour slowed a bit and my doula had me up n down the stairs. 

I hated needin a wee, coz sittin on the toilet was not a good position for me...I cringe just thinkin about it. In the end I think I just pee'd on the floor...well onto a pad :blush: then the midwife drained my bladder for me.


----------



## MadamRose

aww bless that doesnt make that part of it sound to nice. Yes they will be good stairs to try and start things off, or to keep them going if the slow :lol:


----------



## mumof1+1

Due#1-2010 said:


> Thanks hun, just wondered really as its nice to be prepare i know its early but i like things to get sorted early

Not a problem hun, there's nothing at all wrong in wanting to be prepared :thumbup: xx


----------



## MadamRose

I am one of these people who cant help but be prepared i panic i a way if im not and worry about things so much more


----------



## mumof1+1

I know that feeling hun. Try not to worry too much, you'll be prepared xx

Can i ask...how did u get your BNB homebirth hopeful logo on your signature? Thanks


----------



## Mervs Mum

The code is on the OP of the Home Birthers & Hopefuls thread that's stuck at the top of the board or in my siggie ;)


----------



## MadamRose

Yes WSS^^ i love the logo i think its nice for everyone to see what you plan on.

And yes im sure i will have everything nice and prepared :lol:


----------



## milkmachine

Mervs Mum said:


> milkmachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> I picked some up in Boots by accident thinking they were maternity 'pads' so rather than take them back I had one to sit on in the car and sleep on etc. for a couple of quid they dont go a miss :)
> 
> apparently if your waters go in the car you can never clean it up properly lol i have a friend who had to buy new back seats!! inco pads are a good thingClick to expand...
> 
> :lol: with Hebe mine started in bed and gushed all the way to the birth centre....then as i got out the car the went with a vengeance! Just missed the seat!Click to expand...

I bet that made keith breath a sigh if relief


----------



## trumpetbum

I am having a pool but didn't last time. We chose my bedroom to give birth as it was initimate and comfy, and so my mum and mil could sit in the living room during my labour if they wanted to. We covered the bed with a cheap shower curtain then a fresh old sheet and then the conti pads that the m/w brought. It was all very easy to sort out afterwards. C still tells people that she was born on my bed. I cried when I had to get a new one. My bedroom isn't big enough to hold the pool or I would have it in there and have the best of both worlds, we'll be in the living room with the pool this time.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh I'm glad it wasnt just me who got upset when we a) moved from where she was born and b) when we had to get a new bed
All I have left are pictures and memories now, and the towel she got wrapped in! I washed it n put it in her memory box along with her 1st outfit :)


----------



## MadamRose

Yes we have a nice size house but each room would be 100% full with a pool in. Plus i know i dont actually want baby in the water, so i just think use the bath if i want at the start and save money


----------



## MadamRose

nikki-lou25 said:


> Oh I'm glad it wasnt just me who got upset when we a) moved from where she was born and b) when we had to get a new bed
> All I have left are pictures and memories now, and the towel she got wrapped in! I washed it n put it in her momory box along with her 1st outfit :)

thats very cute, i will defingithly keep the towel she is wrapped in :D


----------



## Mervs Mum

milkmachine said:


> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milkmachine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mervs Mum said:
> 
> 
> I picked some up in Boots by accident thinking they were maternity 'pads' so rather than take them back I had one to sit on in the car and sleep on etc. for a couple of quid they dont go a miss :)
> 
> apparently if your waters go in the car you can never clean it up properly lol i have a friend who had to buy new back seats!! inco pads are a good thingClick to expand...
> 
> :lol: with Hebe mine started in bed and gushed all the way to the birth centre....then as i got out the car the went with a vengeance! Just missed the seat!Click to expand...
> 
> I bet that made keith breath a sigh if reliefClick to expand...

and my dad seen as though he's since bought that car off us!! :lol:


----------



## Mervs Mum

I dont think I EVER want to move for that reason!!


----------



## MadamRose

Mervs Mum said:


> I dont think I EVER want to move for that reason!!

Aww bless never wanting to move.
Also would you mind adding me on the OP on this forum section, where it lists all the homebirths and hopefulls, im due on 6th Oct with a little girl


----------



## milkmachine

oh god i hadn't thought about giving birth at home and having to move one day.


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless ^^


----------



## Mervs Mum

Just been talking about it to hubby and he's said the same..... :(


----------



## MadamRose

Aww looks like you will either not be moving or will be very sad, good reason not to move though


----------



## milkmachine

means ill have to stick with two children as will have nowhere to put anymore! lol


----------



## trumpetbum

I was really sad when we moved. The maternity hospital where I had dd1 and gave birth to our little still baby had already been knocked down but they turned the grounds into a remembrance garden which was lovely. Then they knocked down the flats where i'd given birth to dd2, but first they exploded paint over them for a Bravia ardvert :lol:


----------



## trumpetbum

Due#1-2010 said:


> Yes we have a nice size house but each room would be 100% full with a pool in. Plus i know i dont actually want baby in the water, so i just think use the bath if i want at the start and save money

That's what I did last time.


----------



## summer rain

I didn't have a birthing pool last time and won't this time, my labours are over faster than a pool can be filled. Last time the midwives had a policy that you had to give birth downstairs if you live in a house, I was funny with the idea at first but our living room there was bigger and easier to clean than the bedroom so it worked out far better. In this area they discourage giving birth in bed as well.


----------



## trumpetbum

summer rain said:


> In this area they discourage giving birth in bed as well.

How come?


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think its to do with positioning in some areas. I had NO intention of being flat on my back and legs akimbo - however, I was so exhausted after 36 hours awake I couldn't do anything else. It was either that or go in for ventouse (and there was NO WAY I wanted that)


----------



## MadamRose

Aww bless. hopefully it wont be quite as long for you this time nikki


----------



## summer rain

trumpetbum, its down to 'elf and safety its far easier to get the lady out and into the ambulance if shes not in a bed; but I've heard they also want to encourage active birth and they've found a lot of women are tempted to lie flat on their back when giving birth in bed when this isn't ideal. In this area they don't stop you from giving birth in bed but discourage it; but in my old area they wouldn't 'allow' it at all (unless of course you live in a bedsit or a flat where the bedroom is nearest and most accessible to the front door I suppose you couldn't argue with that).

Sophie x


----------



## trumpetbum

Oh my, I'd love to see someone try to stop me going where I want in my own house when I'm about to give birth :lol: i can totally 'get' discouraging lying down although most homebirthers usually avoid that position like the plague but it seemed the ideal place for me to kneel up, jam dh against the wall in a choke hold and push baby out at the time..m/w knelt on the floor and got a great view too :lol:


----------



## Mervs Mum

:lol:


----------



## mumof1+1

milkmachine said:


> you can get inco bed pads from boots £2.99 for a ten pack too :D

Been to get some of these today....they are only 60cmx60cm, the maternity mats, although you only get 5 and not 10 in a pack are bigger at 60x90cm.

Was really hoping for something a little bigger...:dohh:


----------



## flubdub

trumpetbum said:


> m/w knelt on the floor and got a great view too :lol:


Hehe :haha:


----------



## glitterbug

I had my baby down in my living room. The midwives and my OH were watching TV while I laid over my ball having contractions. He made them sandwiches and we all had a bit of a laugh and a chat throughout. It was lovely! I wouldn't have minded a pool but we'd just had new carpets so didn't want to risk soaking them!! 

For the floor, we just had an old shower curtain and some of the maternity mats (from boots)I was using on the bed in case my waters broke - which they did!! The midwives supplied some too. 

I had a tens machine, which I put on as soon as the contractions started so that I could get used to it and it really worked. My only advice would be to breathe in through your nose and out through your mouth on each contraction, listen to what the midwives tell you and enjoy it!! I loved mine and would do it again tomorrow!!!


----------



## LolaAnn

I planned mine to be a homebirth with no pool. water makes me itchy so it was never an option for me :) I did the set of sheets/waterproof sheet(eBAY)/set of sheets trick. our white duvet somehow ended up still being on the bed but it was perfectly clean ;)


----------



## nikki-lou25

glitterbug said:


> I had my baby down in my living room. The midwives and my OH were watching TV while I laid over my ball having contractions. He made them sandwiches and we all had a bit of a laugh and a chat throughout. It was lovely! I wouldn't have minded a pool but we'd just had new carpets so didn't want to risk soaking them!!
> 
> For the floor, we just had an old shower curtain and some of the maternity mats (from boots)I was using on the bed in case my waters broke - which they did!! The midwives supplied some too.
> 
> I had a tens machine, which I put on as soon as the contractions started so that I could get used to it and it really worked. My only advice would be to breathe in through your nose and out through your mouth on each contraction, listen to what the midwives tell you and enjoy it!! I loved mine and would do it again tomorrow!!!

That bit sounds just like us lot, til for some reason my crazy transitioning body decided to go upstairs :wacko:

I really had all intentions of avoiding my bed and being on my back like the plague...but I really dont know where I even found the energy to push. This time I'm hoping I at least get _some_ rest or even sleep before pushing. 
Or it'd be lovely if baby came early evening or somethin :winkwink: Do you think I can put in a request to pipling?


----------

